# Diamond Back USA Toolbelts



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I am looking for some feedback on the Borealis - 

http://www.toolbelts.com/borealis.php

It looks heavy but would drop the Drill Holster and Left hand pouch and only chuck them on when needed, the 8 inch belt is making my back feel good just looking at it. Some hard work just paid off and looking to treat myself with some of your goodies from the states while our Dollar is so high, power tools are out of the question due to the fact we run 230v.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

chewy said:


> I am looking for some feedback on the Borealis -
> 
> http://www.toolbelts.com/borealis.php
> 
> It looks heavy but would drop the Drill Holster and Left hand pouch and only chuck them on when needed, the 8 inch belt is making my back feel good just looking at it. Some hard work just paid off and looking to treat myself with some of your goodies from the states while our Dollar is so high, power tools are out of the question due to the fact we run 230v.


I'm glad your dollar has such a nice high value. Soon your industrial factor will observe how much cheaper labor has become in the United States due to the low value of US currency. They will relocate your factories to the USA so they don't have to pay your high wages and high tax due to your economic strength. This will lead to more jobs in the USA. Akunamatata. The circle of life.........


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> I am looking for some feedback on the Borealis -
> 
> http://www.toolbelts.com/borealis.php
> 
> It looks heavy but would drop the Drill Holster and Left hand pouch and only chuck them on when needed, the 8 inch belt is making my back feel good just looking at it. Some hard work just paid off and looking to treat myself with some of your goodies from the states while our Dollar is so high, power tools are out of the question due to the fact we run 230v.


Try this one out i just bought one about a month ago very good IMO..:thumbsup:
http://www.bestbelt.com/product/electrical/5036-toolbelt.html


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

To much stuff going on for me, and for 411 bucks I'm definitely not buying it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> To much stuff going on for me, and for 411 bucks I'm definitely not buying it.


411 bucks and it is not even leather probably wont even last a year.


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have no first hand experience with the Diamond Back belts but many people that have them absolutely LOVE them. Very well made in AMERICA (Alaska if I recall correctly). 

There durability has never been questioned, very heavy duty. I don't think you could go wrong buying any of their products.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> 411 bucks and it is not even leather probably wont even last a year.


 It was going to cost me about that if I wanted occidental, the suppliers did percentage based shipping which works out exhorberant.

For my current set up its been, $90 main pouch, $80 fastners pouch, $25 hammer holder, $60 belt, $50 suspenders and $20 drill hook and that's nothing special really so while I realise 411 is expensive the choice over here for generic crap isn't great neither is the price.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Try this one out i just bought one about a month ago very good IMO..:thumbsup:
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product/electrical/5036-toolbelt.html


Looks good, i was looking at the commercial electricians one, had better fit for my telco and data stuff.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

chewy said:


> I am looking for some feedback on the Borealis -
> 
> http://www.toolbelts.com/borealis.php
> 
> It looks heavy but would drop the Drill Holster and Left hand pouch and only chuck them on when needed, the 8 inch belt is making my back feel good just looking at it. Some hard work just paid off and looking to treat myself with some of your goodies from the states while our Dollar is so high, power tools are out of the question due to the fact we run 230v.


Looks too heavy.

Buy separate parts for your toolbelt and then add the ones you need for a certain situation.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I'm glad your dollar has such a nice high value. Soon your industrial factor will observe how much cheaper labor has become in the United States due to the low value of US currency. They will relocate your factories to the USA so they don't have to pay your high wages and high tax due to your economic strength. This will lead to more jobs in the USA. Akunamatata. The circle of life.........


Why move manufacturing to the US when they can send it to China?

That would have to be the no-brainer of the decade.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Marcus said:


> Why move manufacturing to the US when they can send it to China?
> 
> That would have to be the no-brainer of the decade.


Chinese labor costs are going up as their middle class grows.

Americans are desperate to work, no matter how little the pay. Plus if their market is primarily Americans they can save on shipping costs.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Chinese labor costs are going up as their middle class grows.
> 
> Americans are desperate to work, no matter how little the pay. Plus if their market is primarily Americans they can save on shipping costs.


Also don't leave out the fact that we built stuff way better than almost everybody else, cept for Germany, and maybe some Swedish stuff.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> Also don't leave out the fact that we built stuff way better than almost everybody else, cept for Germany, and maybe some Swedish stuff.


'k, I'll make sure not to leave that out in the final draft.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> 'k, I'll make sure not to leave that out in the final draft.


Lets hope not..:whistling2:


----------

